# '70 Judge stripes/decals.



## Rodney Meehan (Jan 20, 2015)

Can somebody out there in GTOland tell me where to get a good quality stripe/decal kit for a '70 Judge? Looking for something as close to original as possible. Phoenix Graphix and Stencils and Stripes come to mind. Anybody have experiences with these company's kits? Thanks.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Ames Performance Engineering catalog page 312.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

I had a stencils and stripes stripe set on my Monte ss. the stripes lasted until rust dissolved the underside of the car. I have a strong feeling that is where Ames gets there stripes from....


----------



## Rodney Meehan (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## phoenixgraphix (Oct 26, 2015)

Phoenix Graphix offers these stripes and they are restoration silk screened stripes like OEM.

1970-71 GTO 'The Judge' Decal and Stripe Kit

Established in 1985 and licensed by GM


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Stencils & Stripes get my vote.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Fuzzy1 said:


> Stencils & Stripes get my vote.


Looks like they are updating their website. What I did not see was a detailed description of their stripes. I know that the factory '70 Judge stripes used a reflective tape that really stood out at night when other cars headlights hit them from the side. Phoenix Graphics does state in their description that they use the correct reflective 3M tape. Not sure about Stencils & Stripes.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

IMO: With painted stripes and decals you won't have the reflection at night. Reflective paint maybe?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

GTO JUDGE said:


> IMO: With painted stripes and decals you won't have the reflection at night. Reflective paint maybe?



Very cool. I recall my Judge did that at night. If memory serves me right, the lemon yellow in the stripe seemed to really stand out in my color combo. :thumbsup:


----------

